# Another dust for Uber



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Closing down.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The taxi cartels have been greasing palms long before there was ever an Uber, and they stepped up lobbying efforts even more so when Uber came along, as Uber was not shy about greasing palms during their introductions. Sometimes, the taxi cartels win.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Details Nationwide like California & eats & we want it now

#make2020greatagainuber


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Closing down.


Uber should Boycott Columbian Cocaine at Once !

( from now on , just Peruvian !)


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber should Boycott Columbian Cocaine at Once !
> ( from now on , just Peruvian !)


Dara's probably into Middle Eastern tar.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Dara's probably into Middle Eastern tar.


Mexican Red is easier to come by.

Unless . . .

Well you know.
Private Investors

Private Jets . . .

Hedayatullah Papavar meet Juan Valdez . ..

( you could smoke his coat. They bleed the Poppies bare handed. Guy cant wait to get to work . . .)


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> The taxi cartels have been greasing palms long before there was ever an Uber, and they stepped up lobbying efforts even more so when Uber came along, as Uber was not shy about greasing palms during their introductions. Sometimes, the taxi cartels win.


Taxi cartels? And how would you describe Uber and Lyft ?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

7Miles said:


> Taxi cartels? And how would you describe Uber and Lyft ?


Just as slimy. Feel better now?


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Closing down.


Damn, that's messed up.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Just as slimy. Feel better now?


I did taxi for a while . Didn't seem like a cartel to me. A dinosaur more like. Still alive but numbers dwindling.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

7Miles said:


> I did taxi for a while . Didn't seem like a cartel to me.


Because you were a driver.
You weren't a palm greaser.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

7Miles said:


> Taxi cartels? And how would you describe Uber and Lyft ?


Way way worse,

as someone who has intimate dealings with a big name taxi company,

They can be downright caring...

"I had a really awful night and can't cover my taxi rental" I asked, a naive driver in my first month.

"Let's see, It's under $50, i'll put it on a payment plan" the big evil boss replies.

"What's the interest?" i ask.

"No interest, NEXT"

Another point, working for a cab company everybody knows your name, I called the Cashier this week (They are behind bullet proof glass, and they hand us car keys and take money we owe the company)










By _*voice*_ Danny (not his name) knows who i am and remembers my 5 digit driver code/employee ID number.

"Cashiering"
"Got a car for me tonight?" I ask him.
"Sup Stevie, let's see... yup... like 6 at 8:30"
"See you at 8"

Let's see, another compassionate thing.

They let me find the car, before i sign it out and clean it up, run it through the car wash and get set up (phone mount setup ect) then i can print the trip sheet, a full 12 hours to drive after cleaning it up, j and i'm off the lot in 5 minutes (including topping off the tank at the previous drivers expense).

Another compassionate thing,
If your _at fault_ in an accident and get fired you *don't* have to pay the insurance deductible. AND they let you keep all the _cash_ you made on your last day.

Really, as a customer of the taxi cartel's taxi rental program i am far more satisfied than as a customer of uber's "_pay us 50% of the underpriced fare_" fare selling scam.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Way way worse,
> 
> as someone who has intimate dealings with a big name taxi company,
> 
> ...


But what about the free cookie?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MoreTips said:


> But what about the free cookie?


Danny ( not his name ) bakes cookies from scratch.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

7Miles said:


> I did taxi for a while . Didn't seem like a cartel to me. A dinosaur more like. Still alive but numbers dwindling.


Kinda hard to compete with a "company" that swoops in & sells your product/service at a loss & can pay it's labor illegal wages from the 1970s that typically seen as predatory & illegal business tactics but who needs labor laws ieiean people didn't die standing up for them or anything


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Germany bans Uber as well.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Danny ( not his name ) bakes cookies from scratch.


Just the Christmas party they invited everyone to,

Plus all the taxi fries you can find when vaccuming out the taxi.


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Germany bans Uber as well.


They don`t care. Business as usual.


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

The government gets funds from the big taxi cos which in turn they can control the government.
Hey, check our the Netflix series called narcos, lol!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Germany bans Uber as well.


................except for Uber Taxi, but, as far as I know, that is available only in Berlin. MyTaxi is the big German taxi application. They were operating in Washington, only, in North America, but, they backed out of this market.

The only Uber allowed in Israel is Uber Taxi.

For a long time, Uber Taxi was the only Uber allowed in Montréal, as well. Finally, Uber found out who were the people that they had to pay off at CUT Montréal.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Germany bans Uber as well.


hmmm where did you come from?



Another Uber Driver said:


> ................except for Uber Taxi, but, as far as I know, that is available only in Berlin. MyTaxi is the big German taxi application. They were operating in Washington, only, in North America, but, they backed out of this market.
> 
> The only Uber allowed in Israel is Uber Taxi.
> 
> For a long time, Uber Taxi was the only Uber allowed in Montréal, as well. Finally, Uber found out who were the people that they had to pay off at CUT Montréal.


como es en eso


----------

